# turtle questions



## domdom22 (Aug 7, 2008)

hi
i have kept small turtles for a while and am now planning on getting some adult or sub adult turtles for my pond

just wondering wat some good easy cheap foods are?i feed my young turtles blood worm/brine shrimp/meal worms/turtle dinner..all frozen blocks..and pellets sumtimes 2..
would i feed adult turtles the same thing but in a larger quantity?


also- do aussie turtles hibernate?ive read in some books they need to and other books say they dont...:?

thanks, dom


----------



## callith (Aug 7, 2008)

feeder fish


----------



## largeheaded1 (Aug 7, 2008)

yea or even some mince and stuff from butcher

i mix it up as well as vegies


----------



## -Peter (Aug 7, 2008)

go here and ask the experts

http://www.australianfreshwaterturtles.com.au/index.php


----------



## Emzie (Aug 7, 2008)

they will eat anything

get some lil neon fish to swim around in there 

chuck some dog biscuits in there they will eat them up


----------



## largeheaded1 (Aug 7, 2008)

dont kno about dog biscuits...i wouldn do that!


----------



## mckellar007 (Aug 7, 2008)

i feed mine turtle blocks, crickets, pinky mice/rats, chicken necks, fish and yabbies,


----------



## Eastern Snake Neck (Aug 7, 2008)

Ahh the old "feed them mince" or "frozen turtle dinner" or "just give them anything."

These suggestions are fantastic if you want an unhealthy turtle.

Yes, it is true that turtles will eat a huge range of food types. This is largely because they are held in captivity and they only food they have access to is what is offered by their owner. If the owner is ignorant in regards to proper turtle diet, then obviously the poor turtle will suffer as a result.

*Just because a turtle eats the food you give it does not mean that food is healthy for a turtle. 
*
Let's be honest here: you could feed chocolate to a child at every meal. Yes, the child would eat it, but that does not mean it is healthy for the child. 

It is the same with turtles. You as an owner have the responsibility to feed a healthy, natural, well balanced diet to your animal. Doing anything else is irresponsible.

All you need to do is offer they things that they would encounter in their natural environment. Obviously this excludes processed food and chopped up exotic mammals. There is some information in the FAQ section of my web site that will help you.

But, as Peter said:



-Peter said:


> go here and ask the experts
> 
> http://www.australianfreshwaterturtles.com.au


----------



## TrulyRare (Aug 7, 2008)

I don't know if you guys have goldfish in aust. or not, BUT i do NOT recommend, them. They can kill garter snakes etc, because of a thing they have in them, Im so tired right this second, i can't think , of that its called or how to word it , just don't feed them if you do


----------



## Vincent21 (Aug 7, 2008)

Yabbies, crickets and feederfish.


----------



## kakariki (Aug 7, 2008)

Avoid red meat which includeds dog biscuits & the frozen turtle dinner. Brine is out also cos it is salty. Stick to freshwater feeder fish, bloodworms and aquatic [ freshwater] plants. The site recommended is a goldmine of info.


----------



## domdom22 (Aug 7, 2008)

ok thanks ppl
wat about the hibernation part??


----------



## Eastern Snake Neck (Aug 7, 2008)

domdom22 said:


> ok thanks ppl
> wat about the hibernation part??



True hibernation? No.

Brumation? It depends on the species, their location, water temperatures, air temperatures, etc.

Regards,
Michael.


----------



## domdom22 (Aug 7, 2008)

gonna be murray short necks

i live in newcastle...nsw...so pretty average temperatures i guess


----------



## carkat (Aug 8, 2008)

domdom22, 

It sounds like you need to do a bit more research about those turtles.
Visit those other sites mentioned. For some good info in a handy book, get your hands on publications from Australian Reptile Keeper . There's one about 'Keeping Short-Necked Turtles' Emydura species. That's your Murray River turtles (Macquarie River turtles)


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Aug 8, 2008)

easternsnakeneck.. its intresting how many ppl ive met that feed nothing BUT turtle dinners and bloodworms.. i stopped that a yr ago after hearing about it all. my turtles are two years old and already overweight from the stupid frozen dinners!my turtle diet is now - feeder fish, yabbies(think there more scared of the yabs) seafood marinara, lettuce and crickets.
Now i wanted to ask you, about the seafood marinara.. i noticed no matter how big the size you give them, they still want to swallow the whole thing! are turtles like snakes(where they can eat big chunks, leaving a big lump in there neck) is that okay for them?coz im notw cutting it down small , but there getting my fingers before the food. do you recommend small peices or is it ok if theres a lump in there neck untill it goes right down the hatch?i was recommended by a reptile vet to feed every 2nd day coz there a bit overwieght, but thats how ive always done it, so i now feed them every 3rd day, that ok?


----------



## Eastern Snake Neck (Aug 8, 2008)

shnakey said:


> easternsnakeneck.. its intresting how many ppl ive met that feed nothing BUT turtle dinners and bloodworms.. i stopped that a yr ago after hearing about it all. my turtles are two years old and already overweight from the stupid frozen dinners!my turtle diet is now - feeder fish, yabbies(think there more scared of the yabs) seafood marinara, lettuce and crickets.



That's good that you have changed their diet. However, lettuce and crickets are not really a part of a natural diet (neither live in freshwater). The marinara can be OK, provided it has been soaked in freshwater (salt will kill freshwater turtles). Freshwater fish and yabbies are excellent.




shnakey said:


> Now i wanted to ask you, about the seafood marinara.. i noticed no matter how big the size you give them, they still want to swallow the whole thing! are turtles like snakes(where they can eat big chunks, leaving a big lump in there neck) is that okay for them?


No.




shnakey said:


> coz im notw cutting it down small , but there getting my fingers before the food. do you recommend small peices


Yes.




shnakey said:


> Is it ok if theres a lump in there neck untill it goes right down the hatch?


No.

If you cut it up small and drop it into the water, they will be fine. They should not be biting your fingers - in the wild they do not have someone come along and hold their food until the eat it.





shnakey said:


> i was recommended by a reptile vet to feed every 2nd day coz there a bit overwieght, but thats how ive always done it, so i now feed them every 3rd day, that ok?


Yes.



Regards,
Michael.


----------



## domdom22 (Aug 9, 2008)

Eastern Snake Neck said:


> True hibernation? No.
> 
> Brumation? It depends on the species, their location, water temperatures, air temperatures, etc.
> 
> ...



hey um can you explain brumation to me and what would i have to provide for them to brumate?

thanks, dom


----------



## hornet (Aug 9, 2008)

freshwater fish, prawns, shrimp, yabbies, mussels are all good. Aswell as other freshwater inverts like boatmen and various insect larvae. Freshwater plants are good. Crickets, roaches and mealies are fine for treats aswell, turtles will eat them naturally if they drop in the water but i dont think they make a huge part of the diet altho i may be wrong.


----------

